# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  phần mềm cam tạo mộng ghép gỗ

## nhatson

phần mềm ko mắc lắm, rất hữu ích khi làm hộp gỗ, gép gỗ

1. fingermaker





http://www.tailmaker.net/box-joints.html






2. jointcam




http://g-forcecnc.com/jointcam.html

----------

anhcos, GOHOME, hoctap256, Rockyboy

----------


## duytrungcdt

phần mềm này giá bao nhiêu bác ơi
có hướng dẫn sử dụng gì ko 
thank

----------


## nhatson

> phần mềm này giá bao nhiêu bác ơi
> có hướng dẫn sử dụng gì ko 
> thank


cái trên thì 60usd
cái dưới 100usd, có cho demo, link em có gởi rồi , cứ tài về cài vào máy, có file hướng dẫn kèm theo phần mềm

b.r

----------

